# Use dell charger in hp?



## sauruv (Jan 20, 2011)

hi there,
is it possible to use Dell charger (19.5V= 4.62A 90W) with Hp laptops. Hp's charger recommendation>> 19V=4.74A 90W

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

check the polarity symbol - 
and check thats the same 
Google Image Result for http://pconthego.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/read-ac-dc-adapter-1-3-800x800.jpg

otherwise the specs look OK


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally I never use any adapter other than one from the manufacturer that is made for the articular model but the specs are close and if the polarity is the same you can give it a shot.


----------



## sauruv (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks a lot guys, well it was do charging but just now i knew the polarity are different!

thanks a lot again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You'rer welcome and good luck.


----------

